

Could Berlin be the next Silicon Valley? [Video] - junto
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-26790422
The BBC seem to have a series of these:<p>- Could Boston be the next Silicon Valley?    
   http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bbc.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;technology-26488430<p>- Is Seattle the next Silicon Valley?
   http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bbc.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;technology-26117077<p>- The Next Silicon Valleys: Tel Aviv
   http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bbc.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;technology-26075807
======
junto
The BBC seem to have a series of these:

\- THE NEXT SILICON VALLEYS
[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-25852150](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-25852150)

\- Cambridge, the new Silicon Valley?
[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-26683055](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-26683055)

\- Could Boston be the next Silicon Valley?
[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-26488430](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-26488430)

\- Is Seattle the next Silicon Valley?
[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-26117077](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-26117077)

\- The Next Silicon Valleys: Tel Aviv
[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-26075807](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-26075807)

